# BNR32 Speedo cluster options



## Bspilner (Apr 18, 2014)

Thought i would make a thread with all BNR32 speedo options, interesting to see whats out there. If any body knows of any other clusters please add, and i plan on doing a thread for the BCNR33 later on.









Nismo 320KM Dark









Nismo 320KM White









Veilside 340KM









Veilside 340KM Full speedo









Tomei 310KM









Impul 300KM









Tommy Kaira 320KM









Kakimoto 280KM









Kakimoto 340KM









Z sport 320KM









HKS Zero R 360KM









Mines 320KM

Do-Luck 320KM (Can't find picture)

Early Nismo 320KM without Nismo written on it but GTR instead (Can't find picture)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Apexi also made a cluster.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Those all look to be early model clocks. The later zeroed at 9 o'clock rather than 7 o'clock. Might be that the later Speedos are different again.


----------



## Bspilner (Apr 18, 2014)

Cris said:


> Those all look to be early model clocks. The later zeroed at 9 o'clock rather than 7 o'clock. Might be that the later Speedos are different again.


No i think 9 o'clock is only on R32 GTS-T and BCNR33 speedo's.



matty32 said:


> Apexi also made a cluster.


Didn't know that, would love to see a picture.


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

There is also an 320km Speedo without a logo. I have one of these in my car. They sell as Nimso in Japan.


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

What about HKS Kansai


----------



## Redeyez808 (Aug 19, 2014)

Is that tommy kiara one still in production?


----------



## Bspilner (Apr 18, 2014)

Redeyez808 said:


> Is that tommy kiara one still in production?


No the only cluster that is still in production is the dark Nismo 320. And never seen a Kansai 280 before, very cool looking cluster!


----------



## Redeyez808 (Aug 19, 2014)

Damn. That would go perfect with the rest of my interior pieces.


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

260 Nismo









260 ginuine Nissan for Australien delivery

Again, it's the same just without the Nismo logo on it.


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

I also would like to add these clusters which where for the gtst.

Tomei








Nismo









impul


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Ive also seen clocks by DAMSEL

Never heard of them to be honest but have seen their clocks..


----------



## Bspilner (Apr 18, 2014)

blitzer_bhoy said:


> Ive also seen clocks by DAMSEL
> 
> Never heard of them to be honest but have seen their clocks..


Forgot about them, seem to be only for the BCNR33.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Nope ive seen them in a 32


----------



## Sagaramliya (Sep 5, 2015)

Can you make out what style these gauges are? It says gtr on the top and goes to 320km. Sorry about the pic. Will have a better pic next week


----------



## christianR32GTR (Sep 12, 2015)

Cris said:


> Those all look to be early model clocks. The later zeroed at 9 o'clock rather than 7 o'clock. Might be that the later Speedos are different again.


I have a 94 GTR, made in september if I remember correctly and that have a speedo starting at 7, where have you got the info that later starts at 9?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Racepak IQ3........haha!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

I got the Z-sport ones and then made some custom ones.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

christianR32GTR said:


> I have a 94 GTR, made in september if I remember correctly and that have a speedo starting at 7, where have you got the info that later starts at 9?


As was mentioned above the GTS had the different starting point. If you look at CSB's post above you'll see both options.

I think I must have seen a gts set up and just assumed it was GTR. At the time I was reading a post on SAU about the early and late Speedo (different resistors I think) and probably didn't twig that it was a gts set-up.

I suspect that it would not be too hard to get a gts hybrid dash put together if you wanted to. I considered it to get the clock in the gts rev counter.


----------



## Gavin2ltr (May 24, 2015)

More than likely fake


----------



## MoltenIce (Aug 10, 2015)

I have the Nismo 320kph gauges in white, ill take a pic tonight if i can


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

I have some 300kmh clocks with no logo in the middle,
I've had Nismo 320kmh ones
Nismo 260kmh ones, 
also have blue faced ones that only go to 180 and are zero'd at 9pm ( has the torque split gauge - maybe from a GTS4?)


----------



## dexmex88 (Nov 27, 2018)

Bspilner said:


> Early Nismo 320KM without Nismo written on it but GTR instead (Can't find picture)


Saw this from a long time ago. Does anyone have any more information on this? My cluster seems to fit this description and I haven't been able to figure out what mine is.


----------

